

Making Augmented Reality Browsers Even Better  - jyellin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/07/making-augmented-reality-browsers-even-better-with-panoramic-and-birds-eye-zooming/

======
jyellin
This is an interesting concept because in life we often focus our attention on
everything that stands before us and potentially miss the opportunities that
are in our peripheral vision. Although I might be looking into this too
deeply, this reminds me of the philosophy that states, "When one door closes,
another will open." But we often need to look outside our narrow focus in
order to see the endless opportunities that stand before us....This is an
augmented reality browser!

